# Fox~Stangs



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Still wrestling with these Stang kits. Painting the black window trim is no joke, but I'm gettin' there. The windows are kinda funky installs so I wanna find some glue that don't fog the clear plastic. I made the K&N air filters for the engines and detailed them. Head and tail lights, windows, a little more here and there and I can play with them...LOL


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Try this:
http://www.hobbypeople.net/index.ph...rts-cement-window-glue-w-applicator-1-oz.html


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

swflyboy said:


> Try this:
> http://www.hobbypeople.net/index.ph...rts-cement-window-glue-w-applicator-1-oz.html


Dude, Thank you for that tip... Just what I need!!!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You could use Elmers white glue, Does not affect plastics, dries clear


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

I'm liking the red one ......... the hood scoop on the green one is too big for my tastes ............ really nice work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the garage diorama, very cool...


----------

